# Erm?



## dreamwalker (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.esa.int/SPECIALS/GSP/SEM0L6OVGJE_0.html


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds like great and really interesting news.


----------



## Paige Turner (Aug 17, 2006)

It's about time, because, frankly, I've never been entirely satisfied with the standard explanation of gravity. It all seems a little too improbable to me.


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 17, 2006)

I just listened to the interview with the professor leading the experiments.
http://stream.osen.org/aag/Martin-Tajmar-Interview.wmv

Not quite sure what to make of it really....

_imagines fleets of massive spaceships propelled by series of huge rotating rings_

XD


----------

